# Chest Wall Cyst Excision



## grandmacora (Oct 22, 2008)

Help What CPT  Code To Use For A Chest Wall Cyst  Excision. Thanks


----------



## mbort (Oct 22, 2008)

how deep was the excision?  what was excised? was this on the breast?  Need more info please.


----------



## grandmacora (Oct 22, 2008)

mbort said:


> how deep was the excision?  what was excised? was this on the breast?  Need more info please.



IT IS A PRE CERTIFICATION SO I DO NOT KNOW THE INSURNCE COMPANY WANTS A CODE.


----------



## BCrandall (Oct 22, 2008)

grandmacora said:


> IT IS A PRE CERTIFICATION SO I DO NOT KNOW THE INSURNCE COMPANY WANTS A CODE.


Give 'em an unlisted code! I used to tell them that I wouldn't know the code until after the procedure was done. (cause I'm a good coder  ). Insurance would press the issue and I'd give an unlisted code...drives them nuts!

If you don't have any other info except that it's a chest wall cyst excision, you're kinda stuck with unlisted.


----------



## grandmacora (Oct 22, 2008)

Thnks So Much!!!!!


----------

